# Peterborough, be eagle eyed for me!



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Hymerbug suggests I ask visitors to the show to look out for a Hymer S700 or B694G for me. I may try to get over for a day trip but frankly it's unlikely.

I would like a 1993 or 1994 S.700 with the festival rear bed, pull down foward bed and air ride rear suspension, or I would like a 1995 or 1996 B694G with the big rear garage and beds as above.

If anyone going would like to look for me and would like my telephone number please send me a pm. It will probably need to be a private sale to meet my budget needs.

Thanks


----------

